# 942 OTA Guide Question



## mraub (Mar 5, 2004)

Does it require subscription to DISH locals to get OTA guide data, like the 921 does?

MIKE


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

review said yes.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I read the review twice and I am confused.

Lets say I have two CBS stations over the Air. One is my DMA and the Guide works.

What about the near by CBS stations (my favorite news)? I noticed and Edit button for the local sets, what does that do?

Can I rename the channel from its Call centers to say CBS-2? Can I remap the guide info back to the Main DMA local it has some guide data?


Which Direct TV you DMA down load always has data for your two nearest DMA so you always have guide data avl for all OTA, how is Dish handling this?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't know yet, scottchez. My attempts this weekend to pull in the signals from my two closest DMAs were unsuccessful.

I know that this issue is one of the fixes for the next version of the 921 software, so I assume that it has either already been dealt with on the 942, or will be dealt with.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Did I read the Review right, This thing will someday do Analog OVER THE AIR chanels?

Like what the Standard 2-13 channels in VHF are?

Is this a software upgrade?

Will it show up on the guide?


Also on OTA GUI, what does the edit command do? Can you rename channel names or map them to some other local guide channel. I see the edit button on one of the screen prints in the review.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It will eventually be able to view (pass through only) analog OTA channels just like the 921 does now. It won't be able to record them, and you won't have guide data for them.

Edit lets you edit the name of the station, although I have no idea if that would affect guide data or not. My guess is not.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I don't know yet, scottchez. My attempts this weekend to pull in the signals from my two closest DMAs were unsuccessful.


That really is a bummer. Box up that 942 and send it my way. I'm Grade A on Balt and DC. I'll get some screenshots and a write back to you in a day or so when the box is returned.


----------



## gevange (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is what you want to know but my locals have the same guide info as the dish locals. The dish channels are mapped to where they belong and the ota channels are right next to them such as ABC here is 3 on dish and 3-01 on locals. George


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm with the folks who have asked why can't the receiver pick up Guide data over the air... I don't have a digital tuner in my HDTV, so I don't know how that works exactly... but I know that the regular tuner can pick up Guide data over-the-air for its built-in guide... so at least that much data exists.

In my area, a couple of the digital stations not only have sub-channels, but even on the main channel aren't always broadcasting the same thing the analog station is... My local channel, for instance, has made some of their own HD "tours" of scenic places within NC and they sometimes show those on the HD channel instead of whatever programming they are showing on the analog channel.

Granted, this happens mostly on weekends or non-prime time when the networks aren't shoving programming down the pipe... but it would be nice to have something other than just a "clone" of the same guide information for the locals overlaying the digital OTA channels.

Some guide is better than no guide though.


----------

